# CEBU - Central Philippines Capital



## cutiemale21 (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## cutiemale21 (Aug 20, 2005)

This is Cebu, Philippines. Also known in the Philippines as the Queen City of the South. Amidst the volatility of the economy and government of the Philippines this city is able to maintain double digit growth rates. Large companies operating in the city includes LEXMARK RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT CORPORATION( no. 1 PRINTER COMPANY IN THE UNITED STATES), PENTAX, MITSUMI GROUP, NEC CORP., TSUNEISHI HEAVY IND., OF JAPAN AND MANY MORE.

www.cebuinvest.com


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

wow i luv the pic!!

wow cebu!!


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Only one?


----------



## wornout (May 16, 2005)

Cebu is a city wherein you can work in a very nice looking building in the business district and go to the beach right after. Takes you only 15 minutes by car to go to the beach from the CBD are.


----------



## wornout (May 16, 2005)

*A RESORT IN CEBU*


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

cant wait till it was urbanized...


----------



## wornout (May 16, 2005)




----------



## wornout (May 16, 2005)




----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

(((myx))) said:


> cant wait till it was urbanized...


it is urbanized...very urbanized in fact


----------



## wornout (May 16, 2005)

yeah it's highly urbanized. Population is 1.2 million in the metropolitan area with the whole island population projected at 3.2 million.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

i just love all asia it just an amazing place


----------



## wornout (May 16, 2005)




----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

*CEBU CITYSCAPES*


@Banner by *arnoldsa*


----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

Index of sets of pictures...

I. *Fuente Osmena and environs * (August 9, 2006)

II. *Cebu Business Park *  (August 10, 2006)


----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

*FUENTE OSMEnA PARK and environs*


@all photos by *arnoldsa*


*Overlooking Rajah Park Hotel*










*The Fuente (fountain) at the center of the circular park*










*Chong Hua Hospital*










*A decades old hotel and a shopping mall*



















*Old and new*
- At the foreground is an old building, Metrobank, which once was one of the city tallest at only 14 floors. Behind is a hotel currently under construction which, when completed, will hover at almost 40 floors. Not bad for a growing city with a baby skyline.


----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

*In the midst of urbanization, one can still find a place of solitude...*










*At night....*



































----------------------------------------------------------

*..:This is the end of the series:...*


----------



## MarkiiBoi (Nov 17, 2005)

*Cebu Business Park*


----------



## toffeechoy (Jul 28, 2006)

MarkiiBoi said:


> *Cebu Business Park*



nindota pag ka-angle sa mga kuha oi!!!! =)


----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

*More Cebu Business Park pictures*


----------



## cutiemale21 (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## cutiemale21 (Aug 20, 2005)

This is Cebu, Philippines. Also known in the Philippines as the Queen City of the South. Amidst the volatility of the economy and government of the Philippines this city is able to maintain double digit growth rates. Large companies operating in the city includes LEXMARK RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT CORPORATION( no. 1 PRINTER COMPANY IN THE UNITED STATES), PENTAX, MITSUMI GROUP, NEC CORP., TSUNEISHI HEAVY IND., OF JAPAN AND MANY MORE.

www.cebuinvest.com


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

wow i luv the pic!!

wow cebu!!


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Only one?


----------



## wornout (May 16, 2005)

Cebu is a city wherein you can work in a very nice looking building in the business district and go to the beach right after. Takes you only 15 minutes by car to go to the beach from the CBD are.


----------



## wornout (May 16, 2005)

*A RESORT IN CEBU*


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

cant wait till it was urbanized...


----------



## wornout (May 16, 2005)




----------



## wornout (May 16, 2005)




----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

(((myx))) said:


> cant wait till it was urbanized...


it is urbanized...very urbanized in fact


----------



## wornout (May 16, 2005)

yeah it's highly urbanized. Population is 1.2 million in the metropolitan area with the whole island population projected at 3.2 million.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

i just love all asia it just an amazing place


----------



## wornout (May 16, 2005)




----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

*CEBU CITYSCAPES*


@Banner by *arnoldsa*


----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

Index of sets of pictures...

I. *Fuente Osmena and environs * (August 9, 2006)

II. *Cebu Business Park *  (August 10, 2006)


----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

*FUENTE OSMEnA PARK and environs*


@all photos by *arnoldsa*


*Overlooking Rajah Park Hotel*










*The Fuente (fountain) at the center of the circular park*










*Chong Hua Hospital*










*A decades old hotel and a shopping mall*



















*Old and new*
- At the foreground is an old building, Metrobank, which once was one of the city tallest at only 14 floors. Behind is a hotel currently under construction which, when completed, will hover at almost 40 floors. Not bad for a growing city with a baby skyline.


----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

*In the midst of urbanization, one can still find a place of solitude...*










*At night....*



































----------------------------------------------------------

*..:This is the end of the series:...*


----------



## MarkiiBoi (Nov 17, 2005)

*Cebu Business Park*


----------



## toffeechoy (Jul 28, 2006)

MarkiiBoi said:


> *Cebu Business Park*



nindota pag ka-angle sa mga kuha oi!!!! =)


----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

*More Cebu Business Park pictures*


----------



## cutiemale21 (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## cutiemale21 (Aug 20, 2005)

This is Cebu, Philippines. Also known in the Philippines as the Queen City of the South. Amidst the volatility of the economy and government of the Philippines this city is able to maintain double digit growth rates. Large companies operating in the city includes LEXMARK RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT CORPORATION( no. 1 PRINTER COMPANY IN THE UNITED STATES), PENTAX, MITSUMI GROUP, NEC CORP., TSUNEISHI HEAVY IND., OF JAPAN AND MANY MORE.

www.cebuinvest.com


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

wow i luv the pic!!

wow cebu!!


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Only one?


----------



## wornout (May 16, 2005)

Cebu is a city wherein you can work in a very nice looking building in the business district and go to the beach right after. Takes you only 15 minutes by car to go to the beach from the CBD are.


----------



## wornout (May 16, 2005)

*A RESORT IN CEBU*


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

cant wait till it was urbanized...


----------



## wornout (May 16, 2005)




----------



## wornout (May 16, 2005)




----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

(((myx))) said:


> cant wait till it was urbanized...


it is urbanized...very urbanized in fact


----------



## wornout (May 16, 2005)

yeah it's highly urbanized. Population is 1.2 million in the metropolitan area with the whole island population projected at 3.2 million.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

i just love all asia it just an amazing place


----------



## wornout (May 16, 2005)




----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

*CEBU CITYSCAPES*


@Banner by *arnoldsa*


----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

Index of sets of pictures...

I. *Fuente Osmena and environs * (August 9, 2006)

II. *Cebu Business Park *  (August 10, 2006)


----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

*FUENTE OSMEnA PARK and environs*


@all photos by *arnoldsa*


*Overlooking Rajah Park Hotel*










*The Fuente (fountain) at the center of the circular park*










*Chong Hua Hospital*










*A decades old hotel and a shopping mall*



















*Old and new*
- At the foreground is an old building, Metrobank, which once was one of the city tallest at only 14 floors. Behind is a hotel currently under construction which, when completed, will hover at almost 40 floors. Not bad for a growing city with a baby skyline.


----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

*In the midst of urbanization, one can still find a place of solitude...*










*At night....*



































----------------------------------------------------------

*..:This is the end of the series:...*


----------



## MarkiiBoi (Nov 17, 2005)

*Cebu Business Park*


----------



## toffeechoy (Jul 28, 2006)

MarkiiBoi said:


> *Cebu Business Park*



nindota pag ka-angle sa mga kuha oi!!!! =)


----------



## LordCarnal (Sep 27, 2005)

*More Cebu Business Park pictures*


----------

